# BoSe protocol for pegnant does



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

I am fairly sure my herd is selenium defficient, I do give selenium pre breeding and to new born kids ( both orally ). But, this year I have had several cases of kids stopping to suckle after 24 hrs and kids with weak back legs. I have searched in health and wellness and read the articles but they do not give me the answers I am looking for. I have read elsewhere, that pregnant does should be injected with selenium/vit E once or twice before birth but no information when this is. When should I inject my does during pregnancy?


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

I give a shot 1 month prior to kidding, when I give vaccinations. Can you get the selenium yeast in Bulgaria? A feed additive might be the way to go. Make sure you aren't over doing it, because symptoms of excess selenium are the same as not enough. Are you having any symptoms in the adult does? Or just the kids?


----------



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info all I am seeing is symptoms in kids I dont know what the symptoms are in does.Also am I giving too much, My kids get 5ml/day for 3 days after birth orally


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

Could you show us a copy of the label? I have injectable, and am wondering if the little guys systems are just too young to absorb all that they need. I need the IU's or grams per ml to do the math.


----------



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

The thought occured to me too, that orally might not get into the system quick enough compared to an injection or be as strong. The label has fallen off my selenium solution, so I will go back tomorrow to the vet and try to get the info off another bottle. I will also get a bottle of injectable Bulgarian selenium/vitE so we can compare the 2, I will get back to you, thanks for the help.


----------



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

So, the oral solution is 0.6 grams per litre selenium and 25 grams Vit E per litre. So, with my math thats equates to 0.0006 g/ml selenium and 0.025 g/ml Vit E. No stats on injectable yet, as I have had to order, will be with me on Tuesday, I will update you on that, then.


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

The injectable we use has: Each ml of Bo-Se contains the equivalent to 1 mg selenium and 50 mg (68 USP units) vitamin E. Bo-Se is administered by SQ or IM injection.

We give 1/4 cc to healthy kids, we give two separate 1/4 cc shots to weak kids a few days apart. they can only absorb so much at a time.
The does get 1-2 cc twice a year, one month before breeding and one month before kidding. The does that have had issues in the past get 2 cc, everyone else gets 1.

I'm also wondering if because the kids little tummies are still new to absorbing stuff, if they are just passing it through and not absorbing any of it... You might have to go to injectable and just use the oral on the does.


----------



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

OK today picked up injectable selinium. The maker is BIOVET, the product name is BIOSELET E. Product information, as well as being on the box, is available if you GOOGLE it. Its telling me that for every ML there is 0.6 mg selinium and 25mg vitamin E so yours is about twice as strong. I am also thinking that giving kids orally is not good enough, so will be changing to injection, with these stats what dosage would you recomend? I will start injecting does 1 month before birth, again what dose? The box says 1ml for every 10 kg body weight. As for pre breeding, we have been giving orally for the last 5 years ,in drinking water for 7 days before the introduction of the buck. Since doing this, we are averaging around 2.03 kids per doe, so as this seems to work for multiple births and is alot higher than we had before using it, this I am not going to change.


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

Yep, I would give them double what I give, so for a 100 kg doe, she would get 10 ml, if she was very deficient. Just as a maintenance dose, I would only give half that, so 4 or 5 ml. For the kids, give 1/2 ml at birth, see if they need more after a few days. I give it SQ, but the instructions say IM. SQ hurts a lot less, IM is quicker to go in their system.

If the selenium in the water works, stick with it! Is it OK to use prior to kidding? If the does do well on it in the water, that might be the way to go. Just use the injectable on the kids and the does who seem to need the extra. Make sure you give the shots 30 days before breeding, if needed. It can cause the bucks and does to be less fertile if given too close to breeding.


----------



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help. To be on the safe side, as non of my does have ever been given selenium 1 month prior to birth, they will all get 10ml/kg injected, Kids 1/2 ml at birth, do you give any other shots at the same time, vitamins etc?


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

For my old does, they can get Multimin instead of BOSE. It has selenium and vitamin E, along with copper and zinc. Those are the 4 things my herd has trouble absorbing, and the older does don't eat as much mineral as the younger does that are still growing. I only use that if we have deficiency signs, like bald tail tips, orange tips on the black hair, soft ligaments in the pasterns.

I wouldn't think your Bulgarian cross does would need the full dose of selenium, if they don't show signs of deficiency, only give them a half dose, its powerful stuff. And only inject 5ml per injection site, so if you do feel the need for 10 ml, use 2 needles.

I also give the newborns an additional bit of vitamin E gel. I buy vitamin E pills at the pharmacy, snip off the end of the pill and squirt the gel into their mouth. Vitamin E is necessary for them to absorb the selenium, so a little extra is helpful.

As for prekidding, I also give the CDT booster at one month prior to kidding, so the kids have a little acquired immunity at birth.

I hope this helps!


----------

